

Clearing browser history can be deemed obstruction of justice - thangalin
http://www.cbc.ca/news/clearing-your-browser-history-can-be-deemed-obstruction-of-justice-in-the-u-s-1.3105222

======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little comment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686325)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9679511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9679511)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9676852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9676852)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9674037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9674037)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9661930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9661930)
(3 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9657809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9657809)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9651459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9651459)
(2 comments)

~~~
hga
There's very little I see to comment on. From the article, emphasis added:

"the law essentially makes _knowingly_ destroying or concealing any record"

In order to make their case, the prosecution will have to establish intent,
and that's sufficient for me to establish illegality.

~~~
cldellow
> Whoever knowingly alters, destroys, mutilates, conceals, covers up,
> falsifies, or makes a false entry in any record, document, or tangible
> object with the intent to impede, obstruct, or influence the investigation
> or proper administration of any matter within the jurisdiction of any
> department or agency of the United States or any case filed under title 11,
> or in relation to or contemplation of any such matter or case, shall be
> fined under this title, imprisoned not more than 20 years, or both.

The complaint appears to be that (a) the investigation does not actually have
to have commenced for the law to apply and (b) the penalty for destruction of
records can far exceed the original crime's penalty.

e.g. did you do videotape you and your friends doing something stupid and
illegal that might merit you a citation? And then, upon sober second thought,
delete the video? You just committed a far greater crime.

That this law, which was created to rein in corporate crime, is being applied
in other contexts suggests that the legislators didn't really think through
the ramifications of how this tool might be used by prosecutors.

------
gnoway
On a new computer or browser install where I am the primary user, I usually
set my browser up to use 0MB cache and to delete history on exit. I'm not
specifically trying to hide anything, but I don't want to be in a situation
where my cache or history is used to make judgements about me.

Would this be construed as obstruction of justice if I had also known the
bombers?

